# OpenBSD Ports



## tzoi516 (May 21, 2014)

I wasn't sure where to post this, so I opted for this forum. Google and forum search failed me, so I was wondering if anyone had a link that showed people how to install the FreeBSD ports tree to OpenBSD. Also, how big should the FreeBSD ports tree directory should be? I made a 16GB slice for /usr for ports installation. Thanks.


----------



## junovitch@ (May 22, 2014)

There are quite a few differences in how things are done between FreeBSD and OpenBSD.  If you had specific software in mind, you can probably make some changes to the port from one to work on another but  you can't just plug the ports tree from one OS to the other.


----------



## mix_room (May 22, 2014)

OpenBSD has its own package/port system: http://www.openbsd.org/faq/faq15.html


----------



## tzoi516 (May 22, 2014)

mix_room said:
			
		

> OpenBSD has its own package/port system: http://www.openbsd.org/faq/faq15.html


Yes, and I'm not a fan of it after using FreeBSD's ports management - FreeBSD's makes sense. Plus, in the FAQ it also recommends using packages over ports.

Also, Installing OpenBSD on a new system using the auto partitioning option makes /usr too small - I maxed out the space from a Firefox failed install. Ended up partitioning myself and tripling the slice size.


----------



## Kiiski (May 25, 2014)

If you're looking for cross-platform ports/packages management system, pkgsrc is your friend. Maybe you're already familiar with it, but in case someone is not, more information can be found example from here:

http://www.pkgsrc.org/


----------



## tzoi516 (May 28, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------

